# Police fitness



## cdnparatrooper (24 Jul 2013)

Does anyone know the fitness standard for the Halton Regional Police's Tactical Rescue Unit? Several Google searches found nothing.


----------



## MikeL (24 Jul 2013)

If you didn't find it through google, it probably isn't available for the public.  No point for it to be public anyways, as the only people who can apply for it are Halton Region Police Officers who meet the pre-reqs.


*edited to add* 
Any reason in particular you are looking for this info?   Also,  you seem to have a bit of a trend going regarding asking for information about various units(CJIRU, JTF2, now ERT) that you are no where near in a position to apply for.


----------



## cdnparatrooper (24 Jul 2013)

Okay, thanks Skeletor.


----------



## The_Falcon (24 Jul 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Any reason in particular you are looking for this info?



Don't you know, doing the fitness programs of highspeed units, and crushing their pre-entry PT scores makes you an uber bad @$$


----------



## JorgSlice (24 Jul 2013)

You're also better off going over to the _blue line_ for that kind of information


----------



## Thompson_JM (9 Aug 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> You're also better off going over to the _blue line_ for that kind of information


 :ditto:

Google the police PIN test if you're interested in what LE looks for in fitness training.... As stated, HRPS TRU is not going to post much stuff wrt trg in the public eye.  

If you want to get to that level look at the police PREP test... Now imagine you have to complete that test in half the time allowed... Now you have to do all that while wearing full body armor and carrying all the gear.... (No joke, my HPS Buddy was telling me that's how their ERU guys do the PREP... Though I don't know what the acceptable time required is. He was only telling me that was the time HE saw them do it in.   )


----------



## Scott (9 Aug 2013)

I suspect, but cannot confirm, some sort of troll. I can see his deleted posts, and they are a new kind of waste of time.

I'd advise giving the SOF fan a miss if when he asks again.

Locked


----------

